# EA Degree



## gld2333 (Sep 15, 2011)

I just received my EA degree this evening at Thomas B Hunter Lodge #1356.  I am now a member of my lodge.  I am looking forward to working with my mentors.  I am excited about seeking more Light and improving myself.  Thanks to all my Brothers at the lodge for their time and help.


----------



## LCWebb (Sep 16, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 16, 2011)

Congrats! It is an exciting thing to do and learn. The time I spent with my mentor was a very rewarding time and something I will always treasure. Enjoy the light Brother!


----------



## Huw (Sep 16, 2011)

Congratulations from across the ocean, and welcome to the Craft!

Truly & fraternally,

Huw


----------



## brother Powers (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello. I am an EA from John Sayles lodge. I am the first of my family (that I know of) to be an A.F. & A.M. I have an awesome coach and am excited about being apart of a brotherhood that teaches morality and selflessness. Unfortunately I have met other brothers from lodges not of TX that say they have experienced racism and only from TX Masons have they experienced it. I have not yet learned due examination but, they have provided lawful information; therefore, I believe them to be brothers. I have rewritten this a hundred times as not to break my obligation, but I'm concerned and am in need of reassurance. My coach is awesome but when I'm around him I can't bring myself to bring up such allegations. please bring from darkness to the light in D and A F.


----------



## choppersteve03 (Sep 18, 2011)

Congratulations gld, hold on to your hat the ea,is just the beginning of a lifelong mind bending experience. Oh the things you will learn,and the things you will see will change you forever.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 18, 2011)

gld2333 said:


> I just received my EA degree this evening at Thomas B Hunter Lodge #1356.  I am now a member of my lodge.  I am looking forward to working with my mentors.  I am excited about seeking more Light and improving myself.  Thanks to all my Brothers at the lodge for their time and help.



Congratulations Brother, sorry that I was unable to make it to your degree. The 15th and the end of the month mean INVENTORY in my business. By the time that I made it back in to Grand Prairie, the degree was over...

Again Congratulations, and see you at Lodge!!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 18, 2011)

brother Powers said:


> Hello. I am an EA from John Sayles lodge. I am the first of my family (that I know of) to be an A.F. & A.M. I have an awesome coach and am excited about being apart of a brotherhood that teaches morality and selflessness. Unfortunately I have met other brothers from lodges not of TX that say they have experienced racism and only from TX Masons have they experienced it. I have not yet learned due examination but, they have provided lawful information; therefore, I believe them to be brothers. I have rewritten this a hundred times as not to break my obligation, but I'm concerned and am in need of reassurance. My coach is awesome but when I'm around him I can't bring myself to bring up such allegations. please bring from darkness to the light in D and A F.



Brother Powers,

I am so very sorry that you have encountered such horrible feedback. All that I can tell you is that I am a member of the GLoTX which is A.F. & A.M. and I have encountered NOTHING of the sort. In fact, if we were "racist" my Lodge would not have members who were African American, Hispanic, or Filipinono. What you are encountering or "being informed" is way off base.

I am so very sorry that you receiving this mis-information.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Sep 18, 2011)

brother Powers said:
			
		

> Hello. I am an EA from John Sayles lodge. I am the first of my family (that I know of) to be an A.F. & A.M. I have an awesome coach and am excited about being apart of a brotherhood that teaches morality and selflessness. Unfortunately I have met other brothers from lodges not of TX that say they have experienced racism and only from TX Masons have they experienced it. I have not yet learned due examination but, they have provided lawful information; therefore, I believe them to be brothers. I have rewritten this a hundred times as not to break my obligation, but I'm concerned and am in need of reassurance. My coach is awesome but when I'm around him I can't bring myself to bring up such allegations. please bring from darkness to the light in D and A F.



It is unfortunate that you experienced this. This is not acceptable behavior for any man, but more especially a Mason. Talk to your instructor, and other learned brethren if something comes up. Racism has no place in Masonry, period.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 19, 2011)

brother Powers said:


> Hello. I am an EA from John Sayles lodge. I am the first of my family (that I know of) to be an A.F. & A.M. I have an awesome coach and am excited about being apart of a brotherhood that teaches morality and selflessness. Unfortunately I have met other brothers from lodges not of TX that say they have experienced racism and only from TX Masons have they experienced it. I have not yet learned due examination but, they have provided lawful information; therefore, I believe them to be brothers. I have rewritten this a hundred times as not to break my obligation, but I'm concerned and am in need of reassurance. My coach is awesome but when I'm around him I can't bring myself to bring up such allegations. please bring from darkness to the light in D and A F.



I will echo what some of the other Brothers posted on here. Racism is not Masonic behavior. While racism, sadly, may still be a part of our lives I can honestly say that in my Lodge it is simply *not *there. Racism is something that should not be tolerated on any level and I feel that Masonry in general does a great job to rid itself of that tag. My Lodge has Brothers of every race and one thing we are not is racist. Granted I am speaking as an Oklahoman, but I can assure you that the Brothers from Texas here are not that way. I also believe that the best of what Texas Masonry has to offer is represented by the Brothers here on this forum and website. If there is truth to the rumor you have been told then something should be done about it because I can assure you the Texans here would not stand for it.


----------

